# Strange encounter



## Shaun honea (Jan 3, 2011)

Alright now this is gonna sound weird so I'm warning you now. Turned loose tonight about 7:15,we took my spot dog my uncles jack dog and my pup.My pup went in and struck some thing and moved it to our left the jack dog struck and went right,this is where it starts getting strange.Any body that has ever been in the woods with my spot dog will tell you he don't quit till he's treed or he has hunted a place through and just can't find one to run.When the other dogs struck he came back then he went to my pup wouldn't back her and came back again,then he went to the other dog wouldn't back him and came back again and stayed around. We went back to the truck my pup came in we drove around to where we could hear the other dog better. We stopped the truck and the dog was about 100 yards above us running.We walk up to where he was and he hushed.we weren't a few feet from him started calling him look up and something was standing in the road looking at us. Thinking it was the dog we started toward it whatever it was it wasent our dog. The best way to describe this thing was that it looked like one of the hyenas you see on national geographic channel. It didn't offer to fight us but it didn't act scared either,it trotted of into to the woods and watched us.We drove down to where we turned loose and the other dog was waiting on us we loaded up and came home. Sorry this was so long I can't tell a short story.If anybody has any idea of what we saw I'd love to know what it was. God bless and keep'em lookin up


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 3, 2011)

Chupacabra. Sorry, I couldnt help it.


----------



## Roberson (Jan 3, 2011)

just an ol mangy wild dog.


----------



## Shaun honea (Jan 3, 2011)

*Dog*

Could've been I wild dog didn't think about that it kinda had me spooked I was watchin what it was doin not payin that much attention to what it was but I didn't look like a domestic dog it had short ears and no tail that I saw


----------



## T.P. (Jan 3, 2011)

Bobdog?


----------



## Branko (Jan 3, 2011)

Coyote, he was hunting just like you and your dogs


----------



## buck1 (Jan 3, 2011)

well yall can laugh at me or call me crazy, but I know exactly what your talking about. I grew up in Cleburne county Alabama, I now live in Randolph county, which is the bordering county. I don't know what you call these, but they have been killed in both county's here. I don't have the pics personally, but Terry Daniel does. I seen the ones he killed on his farm and they looked alot like a hyena crossed up something or another. These ran in packs around here, ended up bieng about a dozen or so killed. They wieghed any where from 45lbs up to 80 plus pounds and wasn't really scared of humans. They never attacked, but never spooked either. First one's that was killed was trying to tear into a mans dog pen after his dogs, and these were hard things to kill they really had a will to live. The rumer was ALFA insurance had them brought in to knock back the deer population, don't know how true it is, but I know first hand they were here for a short time. They are sure enough ruff looking, and These wasn't no wild house dogs. These were some kinda of breed of there on. I know some was turned over to DNR for testing after they killed some calves. Never heard back out of that. Next time I see Terry I will get his pics. Like I said you can laugh if you want, but I know what I saw with my own eyes dead and alive.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jan 3, 2011)

Mangy coydog,         Yote X dog


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 4, 2011)

buck1 said:


> well yall can laugh at me or call me crazy, but I know exactly what your talking about. I grew up in Cleburne county Alabama, I now live in Randolph county, which is the bordering county. I don't know what you call these, but they have been killed in both county's here. I don't have the pics personally, but Terry Daniel does. I seen the ones he killed on his farm and they looked alot like a hyena crossed up something or another. These ran in packs around here, ended up bieng about a dozen or so killed. They wieghed any where from 45lbs up to 80 plus pounds and wasn't really scared of humans. They never attacked, but never spooked either. First one's that was killed was trying to tear into a mans dog pen after his dogs, and these were hard things to kill they really had a will to live. The rumer was ALFA insurance had them brought in to knock back the deer population, don't know how true it is, but I know first hand they were here for a short time. They are sure enough ruff looking, and These wasn't no wild house dogs. These were some kinda of breed of there on. I know some was turned over to DNR for testing after they killed some calves. Never heard back out of that. Next time I see Terry I will get his pics. Like I said you can laugh if you want, but I know what I saw with my own eyes dead and alive.



I ain't laughin at ya............there are things out there in them woods that we dont know What they are............lots of things......little uns and big uns

Next time...............KILL IT!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 4, 2011)

Hardwood said:


> Chupacabra. Sorry, I couldnt help it.



Couldn't help what? Being right?


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 4, 2011)

wild hog


----------



## decoyed (Jan 4, 2011)

buck1 said:


> well yall can laugh at me or call me crazy, but I know exactly what your talking about. I grew up in Cleburne county Alabama, I now live in Randolph county, which is the bordering county. I don't know what you call these, but they have been killed in both county's here. I don't have the pics personally, but Terry Daniel does. I seen the ones he killed on his farm and they looked alot like a hyena crossed up something or another. These ran in packs around here, ended up bieng about a dozen or so killed. They wieghed any where from 45lbs up to 80 plus pounds and wasn't really scared of humans. They never attacked, but never spooked either. First one's that was killed was trying to tear into a mans dog pen after his dogs, and these were hard things to kill they really had a will to live. The rumer was ALFA insurance had them brought in to knock back the deer population, don't know how true it is, but I know first hand they were here for a short time. They are sure enough ruff looking, and These wasn't no wild house dogs. These were some kinda of breed of there on. I know some was turned over to DNR for testing after they killed some calves. Never heard back out of that. Next time I see Terry I will get his pics. Like I said you can laugh if you want, but I know what I saw with my own eyes dead and alive.



ok, now I'm laughing.  You saw a coyote with a bad case of mange.  They really do look like a hyena though.  Nothing but a hairless coyote.  Killed several of them.


----------



## Branko (Jan 4, 2011)

Your a hunter man, where was your gun? Dont tell me you had enough time to look the creature over and not get a bead on that sucker?


----------



## ADB (Jan 4, 2011)

Bigfoot !!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 4, 2011)

buck1 said:


> well yall can laugh at me or call me crazy, but I know exactly what your talking about. I grew up in Cleburne county Alabama, I now live in Randolph county, which is the bordering county. I don't know what you call these, but they have been killed in both county's here. I don't have the pics personally, but Terry Daniel does. I seen the ones he killed on his farm and they looked alot like a hyena crossed up something or another. These ran in packs around here, ended up bieng about a dozen or so killed. They wieghed any where from 45lbs up to 80 plus pounds and wasn't really scared of humans. They never attacked, but never spooked either. First one's that was killed was trying to tear into a mans dog pen after his dogs, and these were hard things to kill they really had a will to live. The rumer was ALFA insurance had them brought in to knock back the deer population, don't know how true it is, but I know first hand they were here for a short time. They are sure enough ruff looking, and These wasn't no wild house dogs. These were some kinda of breed of there on. I know some was turned over to DNR for testing after they killed some calves. Never heard back out of that. Next time I see Terry I will get his pics. Like I said you can laugh if you want, but I know what I saw with my own eyes dead and alive.



I would love to see some pics!


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought the story was going towards "I saw a 7-8 foot hairy ape looking creature who walked off on two legs like a man. I have hunted all my life and I know it wasn't a bear or a man in a suit" 

That would get bfriendly's heart pumping!


----------



## watch1 (Jan 17, 2011)

What you saw might have been what is known as the "shunka warak'in" or what the Indians called the dog killer.

Several sightings of this creature have taken place in Arkansas in the recent past. 

A Google search on shunka warak'in will show you what they look like.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry guys Ment to post this yesterday and let yall know one of my BOO-DOGS got out of the pen and still runnin, thanks for letting me know where he was  If you'll just hollow to him ,"Here he goes", "Hear he goes", he'll load right up then call me and I'll come and get him. This is his PICTURE on the dog box tag, and he answers to the name-- BLUEBERRY COBBLER


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 17, 2011)

Possibly a Carolina Dog?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carolina_Dog


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 17, 2011)

Might be that black panther that's been spotted a few times in GA.


----------



## Dylank15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Positive Identification....


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 17, 2011)

I saw one on the north side of Jacksonville, FL one time while I was hunting.  

I could swear it was a hyena.  I shouldered the rifle, when I saw it probably 100 yards away and saw it briefly through the scope and it went back into some short planted pines.  

I didn't go toward it as I didn't need to, to get back to my truck.  Never saw it again.  

Marshall


----------

